# Geez, please rotate pictures before posting them



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm amazed by the number of pictures I see posted - not just here but on all forums I visit - that are rotated 90 degrees or upside down. It makes the pictures essentially worthless, why bother posting them at all if that one SIMPLE action is too difficult?

Go to the folder where the picture is saved, right-click then select "Open with Paint", rotate to the correct orientation, then save. Takes about 10-15 seconds. You can also resize them in Paint, and the resulting file is only a fraction of its original size - and it's actually worth viewing!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

If they take pictures with their iPhone, the simplest solution is just turn the phone sideways instead of up and down, and when they post pictures on LJs, they'll come out right…….Easy peasy, nice and easy…!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i couldnt say it any better shawnn,if the pics are sideways or upside down i usually wont take the time to comment on their project,just ruins the presentation.and i agree take a minute to show off the project that took weeks or months to build.one guy here posted his avatar upside down and even after members told him how to fix it he left it as it was.gotta go,im all worked up now-LOL!.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Some people appear to enjoy crack ?


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

> gotta go,im all worked up now-LOL!.
> 
> - pottz


Great, you got me all worked up now too!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I leave my pics sideways because it makes your brain work differently when viewing it from a different angle.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I use an i phone to take my pictures. I resize by pixels with mspaint. If I don't they post upside down or sideways.

It wasn't always like this, just something I've noticed this year. It's not just here.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

It doesn't bother me. I view all this stuff on my phone and am also more than capable of rotating said phone to view pictures


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> I leave my pics sideways because it makes your brain work differently when viewing it from a different angle.
> 
> - TheFridge


I with him ^^^

Plus, nine people in the world still use Paint.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like to rotate my photos 90 degrees about the horizontal axis. For instance, here is my new puppy!

---------------------------------

Isn't he cute?!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> I like to rotate my photos 90 degrees about the horizontal axis. For instance, here is my new puppy!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ...


Dachsund?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dachsund? no its a white alaskan wolf hound!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

D


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

On the iphone, all you have to do is edit the photo and rotate it 90 degrees. Then edit again and rotate it back where it was to start with. Or, simply take pics in landscape mode if you know you're going to post them and you won't have to do anything.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I like to rotate my photos 90 degrees about the horizontal axis. For instance, here is my new puppy!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ...


heh heh heh. What does it look like in a parabolic cylindrical coordinate system?

As far as the OP goes, not everybody has your skillsz, right?

Please post up some projects properly oriented, in your gallery…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> As far as the OP goes, not everybody has your skillsz, right?
> 
> Please post up some projects properly oriented, in your gallery…
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


I'm frankly shocked that you would suggest that someone should post some projects before mouthing off here. Because that's exactly what I would do.

I kind of gave up after getting so much grief, but the fact is - if you want your comments to carry any weight, put something behind them. Like some projects or educational blog posts. Otherwise we have no idea what your credentials are.

You gotta pay your dues.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

(OP Home Page) = 85 posts in 1530 days & 0 Projets!

Oh Well. I guess we have to take his word that He Knows how to do it.

I hate "Paint"! The one I use is less complicated & faster. "Eusing Photo Viewer" but you have to know how to open the Initial Picture Properly. (It's also FREE)










Rick S.

(Before Anyone asks…... The Zipper & Hand were also there before)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> (OP Home Page) = 85 posts in 1530 days & 0 Projets! (Obviously "0" Pictures)
> Oh Well. I guess we have to take his word that He Knows how to do it.
> - Rick S…


This zero projects = zero knowledge stuff is getting pretty old, and the assumption that zero projects = zero pictures is just as invalid. All one had to do was look at some of his posts to see pictures he had posted - like these:


















Beautiful project IMO, and they do seem to be oriented correctly as well 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Brad: You Are Correct! I ASSUMED HE was talking about Project Pictures.

*"This zero projects = zero knowledge stuff is getting pretty old,"* If We didn't talk about "Old Stuff" what would we talk about? This is a SPECIFIC Woodworking Site. Technically everything we talk about is old, or has been talked about before! ;-]

Thank You: RICK S.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> This zero projects = zero knowledge stuff is getting pretty old, and the assumption that zero projects = zero pictures is just as invalid. All one had to do was look at some of his posts to see pictures he had posted - like these:
> 
> - MrUnix


Wow. A cutting board. For all I know it's a photo from Pinterest. If not, make it a project if you want credit for it. Post some blogs too that educate us. Just like academia; publish or perish.

I see you don't have any projects or blogs either, so I understand why you'd be sensitive about the issue. After six and a half years, I'd think you would post some projects if you're really a woodworker.

Listen, I came on here after years on rec.woodworking and shop experience going back to 1960, but no documented projects to post. I was miffed that my word carried no weight, given my decades of experience. I realized you need to have a CV. Am I a master woodworker? No. But I've taken the time to show what I can do. Feel free to base your value of my comments on them.

I've also taken the time to share things I know and have learned in blog posts. Some pretty cool stuff if I do say so myself. And, my posts in threads document either how I've done something, or how I'd try it. The difference is always made clear. I never claim to be an expert on something I'm not.

Without that, it's just all hot air. And, we have lots of it on here.

So, no projects and no blogs = zero value in my book.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^WOW^^^ Well and accurately said Rich!

"So, no projects and no blogs = zero value in my book." On The Money Rich!

Thank You for that!

Rick S.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thank You for that!
> 
> - Rick S…


Here's the thing, Rick. I paid my dues. I got on here with years of experience and the teachings of my dad who was a very talented amateur woodworker going back to the 1950s. He built the kitchen cabinets in our house in Pasadena back in 1958 that my brother says are still there (a church bought the 3 acre property and the old house is still there). There was much more than that. He was self taught, without the Internet and built beautiful cabinetry and furniture. I'm fortunate to have had him there to teach me.

Back to joining LJ, why would anyone take me on my word if I had nothing to back it up? I knew what I was talking about, but why would you believe me? Based on what? Just because I said it? I could have been a complete poseur.

I've taken the time to document my work since then. And I have taken the time and effort to document things I've discovered in blog posts. I have one coming up on a fool proof method of setting up the Incra I-Box box joint jig in only two cuts.

So, instead of crying about me questioning your lack of credentials, go make some. I did.

P.S. Do some reviews, too. I see LJ as a community. It's awesome and needs to be fed and nurtured to keep it growing. Projects, blogs and reviews accomplish that.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

> Plus, nine people in the world still use Paint.
> 
> - BroncoBrian


Yeah, but every Windows PC on the planet has Paint. I figured if folks are posting pictures without taking a few seconds to orient them, they're probably not Photoshop experts but at least they can follow what I posted and orient their photos.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

> This zero projects = zero knowledge stuff is getting pretty old, and the assumption that zero projects = zero pictures is just as invalid. All one had to do was look at some of his posts to see pictures he had posted - like these:
> 
> - MrUnix
> 
> ...


Damn, why the hate? I try to share what limited knowledge I possess in every post I participate in, including this one - which was as much a joke as an attempt to give folks with very limited computer knowledge or skills an easy and free method to improve their forum experience. I haven't posted projects because I haven't taken the time to do it but I do try to help when I can.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ⅎoɹ soɯǝ ɹǝɐsou` ʇɥǝ ndsᴉpǝ poʍu dɥoʇos po uoʇ qoʇɥǝɹ ɯǝ˙


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

There will be no more warning about this rule. Next time it will result in bans.

*Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.*
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/112897

*Sideways Pictures*

This happens because the forum software is unable to read the EXIF data that is imprinted on the photo when you take it.

The EXIF data holds a lot of information, which includes orientation of your photo. Many programs are able to read this, and that is why you see it displayed upright in some places, but many others still are not.

This is a good article that explains all of this: https://www.howtogeek.com/254830/why-your-photos-dont-always-appear-correctly-rotated/

The gist of it is, the phones are designed to work like a digital camera. Holding your digital camera flat, in landscape, is the 'base line'. Developers used this 'base line' in the following way for mobile devices:

Apple users: hold your phone with your VOLUME buttons DOWN.

Android users: hold your phone with your HOME button to the RIGHT.

It's completely against common sense since the volume button is used as a shutter button, so you would think the volume button should point UP! But that is how developers worked it out, so when you hold your phone upright, in portrait, it is the same as turning your digital camera 90 degrees to the side, to take a portrait photo. Since the forum cannot read the data that tells it which way you are holding your phone, it displays plainly from the 'base line' - whichever side your volume buttons are on will be the bottom of your photo (so if you take a photo with your volume buttons facing UP on your phone, the photo will display upside down when you upload it here).

There is not currently any plugins or hacks that we've come across that can allow the forum to read the EXIF data at this time.

The only way around it is, either hold your phones the way the developers decided you should, OR you can open the photos in an Editing program (not the viewer), and save them in the correct orientation (you might need to rename them, and crop off a pixel or two, to make sure a change is recognized).

Hope that helps!


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

Here is my first project post. Thanks Rich for pointing out the importance of doing this. More to come!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/400905#comment-4794569

Edited to correct the link.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm on a roll! Not woodworking but some may find it interesting:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/400913


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's one more. I better get out to the shop now.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/400929


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Here is my first project post. Thanks Rich for pointing out the importance of doing this. More to come!
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/400905#comment-4794569
> 
> ...


Nice work shawnn. Really beautiful. For the record, I don't hate anyone on here. LJ is a great community.

My main point is that if I go to a job interview without a resume, they'll send me packing. LJs without projects have no resume in my book. Perhaps I should have just said that and been less direct.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for your Message Rich. I would have to agree with your Comments!

Okay Cricket. I understand. Thanks for the Warning. I'm done here and Off Watch!

Rick S.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am just curious why you turn your watch off all the time???

LOL


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> The only way around it is, either hold your phones the way the developers decided you should, OR you can open the photos in an Editing program (not the viewer), and save them in the correct orientation (you might need to rename them, and crop off a pixel or two, to make sure a change is recognized).
> 
> Cricket


I'm not contradicting you. I have had pictures that post sideways, but showed proper orientation when in preview. Now I know how to prevent it.

Latest example. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/397241


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I am just curious why you turn your watch off all the time???
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> Plus, nine people in the world still use Paint.
> 
> - BroncoBrian
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase this. 9 people still use a PC.

I know that is understated by a few users, but the problem is not photo orientation if you have not figured this out yet. I have posted photos that were properly in landscape, previewed them and posted. The service LumberJocks runs on has its own issue because a correctly oriented image can still be rotated by the service.

I just saw Cricket's response: *This happens because the forum software is unable to read the EXIF data that is imprinted on the photo when you take it.

The EXIF data holds a lot of information, which includes the orientation of your photo. Many programs are able to read this, and that is why you see it displayed upright in some places, but many others still are not.*

YES. That is what I have found to be true. It can be a little more complicated because the orientation lock on your phone will still rotate for images so you can think you took the image correctly.

Thanks for the explanation Cricket. My experience of operating a mobile data collection service in 40 countries can confirm your diagnosis.

And thank you for addressing the banter. It is getting old quickly!


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

iPhone X, uploaded to MBP, No editing

Portrait Lock-On









Landscape Lock-On









Portrait Lock-Off


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

It won't let me load the 4th image, but you can see above the site does not account for the orientation lock. That is actually a good thing.

Landscape for the WIN!

Thanks again Cricket.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> I am just curious why you turn your watch off all the time???
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Maybe, he means he didn't wind it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I am just curious why you turn your watch off all the time???
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


ROFL, good one!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Some people are not computer savvy; I'm probably one of them, but I do try to make any post easy to view. I don't post a lot of picture;, more drawings which are easy to format for easy viewing.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I am just curious why you turn your watch off all the time???
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


YEP! That's Why! Damn you're SMART! ;-><


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have looked at project pictures from some of those people who claim you have to post in the project section to be legitimate and they don't prove a damn thing. On the other hand, posting pictures sideways says quite a bit about the person doing the posting.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> ...On the other hand, posting pictures sideways says quite a bit about the person doing the posting.


No, it doesn't. Look at the pictures of trees above. All 3 are taken correctly on a phone. All 3 transfer and display correctly onto the computer. All 3 were correctly linked to the post.

It is the web service (as Cricket confirmed) that rotates them because the web service only wants a landscape image. It has NOTHING to do with the person's ability to take a photo or their attempt to post an image.

No one is trying to post an image sideways.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> ...On the other hand, posting pictures sideways says quite a bit about the person doing the posting.
> 
> Look at the pictures of trees above. All 3 are taken correctly on a phone **. All 3 transfer and display correctly onto the computer *(Wrong)*. All 3 were correctly linked to the post. *(Okay)*
> It is the web service (as Cricket confirmed) that rotates them because the web service only wants a landscape image. It has NOTHING to do with the person s ability to take a photo or their attempt to post an image.
> ...


You can post a Picture anyway you want. That's up to you. Horizontal or Vertical.

Vertical









Horizontal:









Or just Copy &Play Around With Something and Post It:


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a good example of a Horizontal One. ...LOL…










Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Now I HAVE to do a Vertical One! You guys are never satisfied! (That's O.K. by ME Though ...LOL)










Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Took this one OUT I see? That's okay. I wouldn't want to UHMMMM Never Mind!


----------



## Dustpunk (Jul 28, 2019)

You know what? I wish it could be fixed so you don't have to fart around with your pictures before you post them! I posted one yesterday that I fooled with for 15 minutes. The original posted at 90 degrees left, I rotated it right and uploaded and it uploaded that way?? Turns out after awhile farting around with it, I rotated it right, saved it and then rotated it back and it uploaded correctly? Same as I posed today. So friends, what's up with that? Can't this be fixed in the code? Seems it should post the orientation you upload it? It's a really annoying. Doesn't this bother anyone else? I guess I'm just easily aggravated in my old age


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Why not give this website the ability to rotate,(or not rotate), an image when editing your post?

Then, even if it goes up sideways, a quick edit, check the 'rotate' box and problem is solved for everybody.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Why not give this website the ability to rotate,(or not rotate), an image when editing your post?
> 
> Then, even if it goes up sideways, a quick edit, check the rotate box and problem is solved for everybody.
> 
> - DS


there are a lot of things lumber jocks site cant do,this forum isn't know for it's cutting edge technology.i guess if you dont pay much you dont get much-lol.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

After originally making the post, I found that if I copy an image file from my phone to my computer, then open and save it in something like Paint, it will then post in the correct orientation. I use Paint to resize images, but even if not resizing, saving in JPG format reduces the file size. I'm guessing that whatever image software you have it would give the same results.


----------

